# 2013 Cardiology Crosswalk



## tbanks75

Does anyone have the Cardiology Crosswalk for the new codes that they would be willing to share with me? I am in desperate 

Please email them to tbanks@carolinaeasthealth.com


Thanks in advance!!!!!
-Tracy Banks, CPC


----------



## Jim Pawloski

tbanks75 said:


> Does anyone have the Cardiology Crosswalk for the new codes that they would be willing to share with me? I am in desperate
> 
> Please email them to tbanks@carolinaeasthealth.com
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!!
> -Tracy Banks, CPC


Although some of the codes are new and do not have a crosswalk, what I made may help you.  Good luck with it.
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC
New Code	Description	Expired/ Bundled Codes
36221	Non-selective catheter placement, thoracic aorta, with angiography of the extracranial carotid, vertebral, and/or intracranial vessels, unilateral or bilateral, and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the cervicocerebral arch, when performed	36200, 75650

36222	Selective catheter placement, common carotid or innominate artery, unilateral, any approach, with angiography of the ipsilateral extracranial carotid circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the cervicocerebral arch, when performed	36216, 75676, 75650

36223	Selective catheter placement, common carotid or innominate artery, unilateral, any approach, with angiography of the ipsilateral intracranial carotid circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the extracranial carotid and cervicocerebral arch, when performed	36216, 75665, 75676, 75650

36224	Selective catheter placement, internal carotid artery, unilateral, with angiography of the ipsilateral intracranial carotid circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the extracranial carotid and cervicocerebral arch, when performed	37217, 75665, 75676, 75650

36225	Selective catheter placement, subclavian or innominate artery, unilateral, with angiography of the ipsilateral vertebral circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the cervicocerebral arch, when performed	36215, 75685, 75650

36226	Selective catheter placement, vertebral artery, unilateral, with angiography of the ipsilateral vertebral circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the cervicocerebral arch, when performed	36217, 75685, 75650

36227	Selective catheter placement, external carotid artery, unilateral, with angiography of the ipsilateral external carotid circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	36217, 75660

36228	Selective catheter placement, each intracranial branch of the internal carotid or vertebral arteries, unilateral, with angiography of the selected vessel circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation (eg, middle cerebral artery, posterior inferior cerebellar artery) (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	36217, 75774

37197	Transcatheter retrieval, percutaneous, of intravascular foreign body (eg, fractured venous or arterial catheter), includes radiological supervision and interpretation, and imaging guidance (ultrasound or fluoroscopy), when performed	37203, 75961

37211	Transcatheter therapy, arterial infusion for thrombolysis other than coronary, any method, including radiological supervision and interpretation, initial treatment day	37201, 75896

37212	Transcatheter therapy, venous infusion for thrombolysis, any method, including radiological supervision and interpretation, initial treatment day	37201, 75896

37213	Transcatheter therapy, arterial or venous infusion for thrombolysis other than coronary, any method, including radiological supervision and interpretation, continued treatment on subsequent day during course of thrombolytic therapy, including follow-up catheter contrast injection, position change, or exchange, when performed	75898, 37209, 75900

37214	Transcatheter therapy, arterial or venous infusion for thrombolysis other than coronary, any method, including radiological supervision and interpretation, continued treatment on subsequent day during course of thrombolytic therapy, including follow-up catheter contrast injection, position change, or exchange, when performed; cessation of thrombolysis including removal of catheter and vessel closure by any method	75898, 37209, 75900

92920	Percutaneous transluminal coronary angioplasty; single major coronary artery or branch	92982

92921	Percutaneous transluminal coronary angioplasty; each additional branch of a major coronary artery (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92984

92924	Percutaneous transluminal coronary atherectomy, with coronary angioplasty when performed; single major coronary artery or branch	92995

92925	Percutaneous transluminal coronary atherectomy, with coronary angioplasty when performed; each additional branch of a major coronary artery (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92996

92928	Percutaneous transcatheter placement of intracoronary stent(s), with coronary angioplasty when performed; single major coronary artery or branch	92980

92929	Percutaneous transcatheter placement of intracoronary stent(s), with coronary angioplasty when performed; each additional branch of a major coronary artery (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92981

92933	Percutaneous transluminal coronary atherectomy, with intracoronary stent, with coronary angioplasty when performed; single major coronary artery or branch	92995, 92980

92934	Percutaneous transluminal coronary atherectomy, with intracoronary stent, with coronary angioplasty when performed; each additional branch of a major coronary artery (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92996

92937	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of or through coronary artery bypass graft (internal mammary, free arterial, venous), any combination of intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty, including distal protection when performed; single vessel	92995, 92980

92938	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of or through coronary artery bypass graft (internal mammary, free arterial, venous), any combination of intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty, including distal protection when performed; each additional branch subtended by the bypass graft (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92981, 92996

92941	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of acute total/subtotal occlusion during acute myocardial infarction, coronary artery or coronary artery bypass graft, any combination of intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty, including aspiration thrombectomy when performed, single vessel	92973, 92980 (G0290), 92995, 92982

92943	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of chronic total occlusion, coronary artery, coronary artery branch, or coronary artery bypass graft, any combination of intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty; single vessel	92995, 92985, 92980

92944	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of chronic total occlusion, coronary artery, coronary artery branch, or coronary artery bypass graft, any combination of intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty; each additional coronary artery, coronary artery branch, or bypass graft (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92996, 92984, 92981


C9600	Percutaneous transcatheter placement of drug-eluting intracoronary stent(s), with coronary angioplasty when performed; single major coronary artery or branch	G0290

C9601	   each additional branch of a major coronary artery	G0291

C9602	Percutaneous transluminal coronary atherectomy, with drug-eluting intracoronary stent, with coronary angioplasty when performed; single major coronary artery or branch	92995, G0290

C9603	   each additional branch of a major coronary artery	92995, G0291

C9604	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of or through coronary artery bypass graft (internal mammary, free arterial, venous), any combination of drug-eluting intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty, including distal protection when performed; single vessel	92995, G0290

C9605	    each additional branch subtended by the bypass graft	92995, G0291

C9606	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of acute total/subtotal occlusion during acute myocardial infarction, coronary artery or coronary artery bypass graft, any combination of drug-eluting intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty, including aspiration thrombectomy when performed, single vessel	92973, G0290, 92995, 92982

C9607	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of chronic total occlusion, coronary artery, coronary artery branch, or coronary artery bypass graft, any combination of drug-eluting intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty; single vessel	92995, 92985, G0290

C9608	  each additional coronary artery, branch or bypass graft	92995, 92985, G0291

93653	Comprehensive electrophysiologic evaluation including insertion and repositioning of multiple electrode catheters with induction or attempted induction of an arrhythmia with right atrial pacing and recording, right ventricular pacing and recording, His recording with intracardiac catheter ablation of arrhythmogenic focus; with treatment of supraventricular tachycardia by ablation of fast or slow atrioventricular pathway, accessory atrioventricular connection, cavo-tricuspid isthmus or other single atrial focus or source of atrial re-entry	93620, 93609, 93651

93654	Comprehensive electrophysiologic evaluation including insertion and repositioning of multiple electrode catheters with induction or attempted induction of an arrhythmia with right atrial pacing and recording, right ventricular pacing and recording, His recording with intracardiac catheter ablation of arrhythmogenic focus; with treatment of ventricular tachycardia or focus of ventricular ectopy including intracardiac electrophysiologic 3D mapping, when performed, and left ventricular pacing and recording, when performed	93620, 93613, 93622, 93652

93655	Intracardiac catheter ablation of a discrete mechanism of arrhythmia which is distinct from the primary ablated mechanism, including repeat diagnostic maneuvers, to treat a spontaneous or induced arrhythmia (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	add-on code for a separate ablation site

93656	Comprehensive electrophysiologic evaluation including transseptal catheterizations, insertion and repositioning of multiple electrode catheters with induction or attempted induction of an arrhythmia with atrial recording and pacing, when possible, right ventricular pacing and recording, His bundle recording with intracardiac catheter ablation of arrhythmogenic focus, with treatment of atrial fibrillation by ablation by pulmonary vein isolation	93620, 93609, 93651, 93462

93657	Additional linear or focal intracardiac catheter ablation of the left or right atrium for treatment of atrial fibrillation remaining after completion of pulmonary vein isolation (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	add-on code to 93656


----------



## dpeoples

Well done, I have copied and pasted that, I hope you don't mind.

Thanks Jim.


----------



## jewlz0879

Tracy, 

I just sent you an email. Enjoy.


----------



## tbanks75

*Email not working*

Julie,
For some reason I am not receiving my email at work.  Can you email it to :

tracy_d_banks@yahoo.com

Sorry 


Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## CPCCODERII

Can someone email me the crosswalk list as well.  And if you could please let me know where you found this information?  We are newer to cardiology coding and it seems we dont have many of the resources that we need.  Thank you in advance!   

plowmanr@mercyhealth.com


----------



## shirlee41

I would greatly appreciate a copy of the 2013 crosswalk for cardiology. My email address is
shirleehudgins@gmail.com or you can fax to 281-338-4445. 

Thanks so much.
Shirlee


----------



## DORAZIO73

*cardiology crosswalk*

Could you please send to me at dorazio73@aol.com.  Thank you!


----------



## jewlz0879

I sent what I had to all of you that asked.


----------



## kellyjoy86

QUESTION: how would you code for bilateral angiography in the common and internal carotid arteries.

Example: since the new codes are all UNILATERAL, would you bill the 36222 with a mod 50 for a bilateral cath placement in both of the common carotids for would you code 36222. LT and 36222.59.RT.

I am really confused on this and I need some help!!! 

I looked up 36222 on the CMS indicator list and under the bilateral procedure modifier column it states 0, which means no mod 50 is allowed on 36222 but in the 2013 CPT code it states the a mod 50 is allowed I am very confused.

Please help


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com

*2013 codes*

I would love a copy of the codes as well Thank you Nancy
nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com


----------



## kdoughty

I have a stupid question....if they stent the RC and the LC would the codes be 92928 x2 or 92928 and 92929?


----------



## Jess1125

klallier said:


> I have a stupid question....if they stent the RC and the LC would the codes be 92928 x2 or 92928 and 92929?



It would be 92928 x2 because 2 different vessels were stented. The 92929 will be reported when the provider is stenting a branch of the original vessel stented. For example, he stented the left circumflex and an obtuse marginal branch.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## kdoughty

Thanks Jessica.  That was my first instinct but then I started to double guess myself.


----------



## MeaghanDalton

Would I be able to get a copy of that please? I've tried to copy and paste from here but it isn't working. I appreciate this!!!!


----------



## perkins05

jewlz0879 said:


> I sent what I had to all of you that asked.



Hi Julie can you send me a copy as well.

gwencrump@hotmail.com

Thanks


----------



## jewlz0879

Sent. THank you.


----------



## aeberle2

I would greatly appreciate it if you would send one to me as well. Thank you!
ashley_eberle2@yahoo.com


----------



## howland6

Please help me understand why CPT codes 92929, 92921, 92938 and 92944 have no fees in the Medicare and BCBSM fee schedules and are considered bundled.



Jim Pawloski said:


> Although some of the codes are new and do not have a crosswalk, what I made may help you.  Good luck with it.
> Thanks,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC
> New Code	Description	Expired/ Bundled Codes
> 36221	Non-selective catheter placement, thoracic aorta, with angiography of the extracranial carotid, vertebral, and/or intracranial vessels, unilateral or bilateral, and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the cervicocerebral arch, when performed	36200, 75650
> 
> 36222	Selective catheter placement, common carotid or innominate artery, unilateral, any approach, with angiography of the ipsilateral extracranial carotid circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the cervicocerebral arch, when performed	36216, 75676, 75650
> 
> 36223	Selective catheter placement, common carotid or innominate artery, unilateral, any approach, with angiography of the ipsilateral intracranial carotid circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the extracranial carotid and cervicocerebral arch, when performed	36216, 75665, 75676, 75650
> 
> 36224	Selective catheter placement, internal carotid artery, unilateral, with angiography of the ipsilateral intracranial carotid circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the extracranial carotid and cervicocerebral arch, when performed	37217, 75665, 75676, 75650
> 
> 36225	Selective catheter placement, subclavian or innominate artery, unilateral, with angiography of the ipsilateral vertebral circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the cervicocerebral arch, when performed	36215, 75685, 75650
> 
> 36226	Selective catheter placement, vertebral artery, unilateral, with angiography of the ipsilateral vertebral circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the cervicocerebral arch, when performed	36217, 75685, 75650
> 
> 36227	Selective catheter placement, external carotid artery, unilateral, with angiography of the ipsilateral external carotid circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	36217, 75660
> 
> 36228	Selective catheter placement, each intracranial branch of the internal carotid or vertebral arteries, unilateral, with angiography of the selected vessel circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation (eg, middle cerebral artery, posterior inferior cerebellar artery) (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	36217, 75774
> 
> 37197	Transcatheter retrieval, percutaneous, of intravascular foreign body (eg, fractured venous or arterial catheter), includes radiological supervision and interpretation, and imaging guidance (ultrasound or fluoroscopy), when performed	37203, 75961
> 
> 37211	Transcatheter therapy, arterial infusion for thrombolysis other than coronary, any method, including radiological supervision and interpretation, initial treatment day	37201, 75896
> 
> 37212	Transcatheter therapy, venous infusion for thrombolysis, any method, including radiological supervision and interpretation, initial treatment day	37201, 75896
> 
> 37213	Transcatheter therapy, arterial or venous infusion for thrombolysis other than coronary, any method, including radiological supervision and interpretation, continued treatment on subsequent day during course of thrombolytic therapy, including follow-up catheter contrast injection, position change, or exchange, when performed	75898, 37209, 75900
> 
> 37214	Transcatheter therapy, arterial or venous infusion for thrombolysis other than coronary, any method, including radiological supervision and interpretation, continued treatment on subsequent day during course of thrombolytic therapy, including follow-up catheter contrast injection, position change, or exchange, when performed; cessation of thrombolysis including removal of catheter and vessel closure by any method	75898, 37209, 75900
> 
> 92920	Percutaneous transluminal coronary angioplasty; single major coronary artery or branch	92982
> 
> 92921	Percutaneous transluminal coronary angioplasty; each additional branch of a major coronary artery (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92984
> 
> 92924	Percutaneous transluminal coronary atherectomy, with coronary angioplasty when performed; single major coronary artery or branch	92995
> 
> 92925	Percutaneous transluminal coronary atherectomy, with coronary angioplasty when performed; each additional branch of a major coronary artery (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92996
> 
> 92928	Percutaneous transcatheter placement of intracoronary stent(s), with coronary angioplasty when performed; single major coronary artery or branch	92980
> 
> 92929	Percutaneous transcatheter placement of intracoronary stent(s), with coronary angioplasty when performed; each additional branch of a major coronary artery (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92981
> 
> 92933	Percutaneous transluminal coronary atherectomy, with intracoronary stent, with coronary angioplasty when performed; single major coronary artery or branch	92995, 92980
> 
> 92934	Percutaneous transluminal coronary atherectomy, with intracoronary stent, with coronary angioplasty when performed; each additional branch of a major coronary artery (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92996
> 
> 92937	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of or through coronary artery bypass graft (internal mammary, free arterial, venous), any combination of intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty, including distal protection when performed; single vessel	92995, 92980
> 
> 92938	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of or through coronary artery bypass graft (internal mammary, free arterial, venous), any combination of intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty, including distal protection when performed; each additional branch subtended by the bypass graft (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92981, 92996
> 
> 92941	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of acute total/subtotal occlusion during acute myocardial infarction, coronary artery or coronary artery bypass graft, any combination of intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty, including aspiration thrombectomy when performed, single vessel	92973, 92980 (G0290), 92995, 92982
> 
> 92943	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of chronic total occlusion, coronary artery, coronary artery branch, or coronary artery bypass graft, any combination of intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty; single vessel	92995, 92985, 92980
> 
> 92944	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of chronic total occlusion, coronary artery, coronary artery branch, or coronary artery bypass graft, any combination of intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty; each additional coronary artery, coronary artery branch, or bypass graft (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92996, 92984, 92981
> 
> 
> C9600	Percutaneous transcatheter placement of drug-eluting intracoronary stent(s), with coronary angioplasty when performed; single major coronary artery or branch	G0290
> 
> C9601	   each additional branch of a major coronary artery	G0291
> 
> C9602	Percutaneous transluminal coronary atherectomy, with drug-eluting intracoronary stent, with coronary angioplasty when performed; single major coronary artery or branch	92995, G0290
> 
> C9603	   each additional branch of a major coronary artery	92995, G0291
> 
> C9604	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of or through coronary artery bypass graft (internal mammary, free arterial, venous), any combination of drug-eluting intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty, including distal protection when performed; single vessel	92995, G0290
> 
> C9605	    each additional branch subtended by the bypass graft	92995, G0291
> 
> C9606	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of acute total/subtotal occlusion during acute myocardial infarction, coronary artery or coronary artery bypass graft, any combination of drug-eluting intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty, including aspiration thrombectomy when performed, single vessel	92973, G0290, 92995, 92982
> 
> C9607	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of chronic total occlusion, coronary artery, coronary artery branch, or coronary artery bypass graft, any combination of drug-eluting intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty; single vessel	92995, 92985, G0290
> 
> C9608	  each additional coronary artery, branch or bypass graft	92995, 92985, G0291
> 
> 93653	Comprehensive electrophysiologic evaluation including insertion and repositioning of multiple electrode catheters with induction or attempted induction of an arrhythmia with right atrial pacing and recording, right ventricular pacing and recording, His recording with intracardiac catheter ablation of arrhythmogenic focus; with treatment of supraventricular tachycardia by ablation of fast or slow atrioventricular pathway, accessory atrioventricular connection, cavo-tricuspid isthmus or other single atrial focus or source of atrial re-entry	93620, 93609, 93651
> 
> 93654	Comprehensive electrophysiologic evaluation including insertion and repositioning of multiple electrode catheters with induction or attempted induction of an arrhythmia with right atrial pacing and recording, right ventricular pacing and recording, His recording with intracardiac catheter ablation of arrhythmogenic focus; with treatment of ventricular tachycardia or focus of ventricular ectopy including intracardiac electrophysiologic 3D mapping, when performed, and left ventricular pacing and recording, when performed	93620, 93613, 93622, 93652
> 
> 93655	Intracardiac catheter ablation of a discrete mechanism of arrhythmia which is distinct from the primary ablated mechanism, including repeat diagnostic maneuvers, to treat a spontaneous or induced arrhythmia (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	add-on code for a separate ablation site
> 
> 93656	Comprehensive electrophysiologic evaluation including transseptal catheterizations, insertion and repositioning of multiple electrode catheters with induction or attempted induction of an arrhythmia with atrial recording and pacing, when possible, right ventricular pacing and recording, His bundle recording with intracardiac catheter ablation of arrhythmogenic focus, with treatment of atrial fibrillation by ablation by pulmonary vein isolation	93620, 93609, 93651, 93462
> 
> 93657	Additional linear or focal intracardiac catheter ablation of the left or right atrium for treatment of atrial fibrillation remaining after completion of pulmonary vein isolation (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	add-on code to 93656


----------



## aforsythe

When getting a carotid authorized by the insurance companies what code is everyone else using?


----------



## Jim Pawloski

aforsythe said:


> When getting a carotid authorized by the insurance companies what code is everyone else using?



I would use 36223 with modifier -50 or rt&lt, depending on the carrier.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## scrappingal

Julie -
Will you send me a copy of your crosswalk?  Thanks Cindy
clugge@precisionpractice.com


----------



## jewlz0879

No problem.


----------



## Robbin109

*37197*

Can you explin when this could would be used? 

Thank!


----------



## Jim Pawloski

Robbin109 said:


> Can you explin when this could would be used?
> 
> Thank!



When the end of a guide wire or a portion of a catheter breaks in the blood vessel.  That is when the physician uses a snare to get the foreign body out, or what a like to say "a fishing trip".
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## Robbin109

*37917*

Jim, I just sent you an email.

Thx!


----------



## hcg

Hi Julie,

Can you please send me a copy of your crosswalk too? I really appreciate you sending all a copy. That is very helpful.

email: haideeg@cps-mt.com

Thank you so much!

Haidee


----------



## hcg

Jim Pawloski said:


> Although some of the codes are new and do not have a crosswalk, what I made may help you.  Good luck with it.
> Thanks,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC
> New Code	Description	Expired/ Bundled Codes
> 36221	Non-selective catheter placement, thoracic aorta, with angiography of the extracranial carotid, vertebral, and/or intracranial vessels, unilateral or bilateral, and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the cervicocerebral arch, when performed	36200, 75650
> 
> 36222	Selective catheter placement, common carotid or innominate artery, unilateral, any approach, with angiography of the ipsilateral extracranial carotid circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the cervicocerebral arch, when performed	36216, 75676, 75650
> 
> 36223	Selective catheter placement, common carotid or innominate artery, unilateral, any approach, with angiography of the ipsilateral intracranial carotid circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the extracranial carotid and cervicocerebral arch, when performed	36216, 75665, 75676, 75650
> 
> 36224	Selective catheter placement, internal carotid artery, unilateral, with angiography of the ipsilateral intracranial carotid circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the extracranial carotid and cervicocerebral arch, when performed	37217, 75665, 75676, 75650
> 
> 36225	Selective catheter placement, subclavian or innominate artery, unilateral, with angiography of the ipsilateral vertebral circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the cervicocerebral arch, when performed	36215, 75685, 75650
> 
> 36226	Selective catheter placement, vertebral artery, unilateral, with angiography of the ipsilateral vertebral circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation, includes angiography of the cervicocerebral arch, when performed	36217, 75685, 75650
> 
> 36227	Selective catheter placement, external carotid artery, unilateral, with angiography of the ipsilateral external carotid circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	36217, 75660
> 
> 36228	Selective catheter placement, each intracranial branch of the internal carotid or vertebral arteries, unilateral, with angiography of the selected vessel circulation and all associated radiological supervision and interpretation (eg, middle cerebral artery, posterior inferior cerebellar artery) (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	36217, 75774
> 
> 37197	Transcatheter retrieval, percutaneous, of intravascular foreign body (eg, fractured venous or arterial catheter), includes radiological supervision and interpretation, and imaging guidance (ultrasound or fluoroscopy), when performed	37203, 75961
> 
> 37211	Transcatheter therapy, arterial infusion for thrombolysis other than coronary, any method, including radiological supervision and interpretation, initial treatment day	37201, 75896
> 
> 37212	Transcatheter therapy, venous infusion for thrombolysis, any method, including radiological supervision and interpretation, initial treatment day	37201, 75896
> 
> 37213	Transcatheter therapy, arterial or venous infusion for thrombolysis other than coronary, any method, including radiological supervision and interpretation, continued treatment on subsequent day during course of thrombolytic therapy, including follow-up catheter contrast injection, position change, or exchange, when performed	75898, 37209, 75900
> 
> 37214	Transcatheter therapy, arterial or venous infusion for thrombolysis other than coronary, any method, including radiological supervision and interpretation, continued treatment on subsequent day during course of thrombolytic therapy, including follow-up catheter contrast injection, position change, or exchange, when performed; cessation of thrombolysis including removal of catheter and vessel closure by any method	75898, 37209, 75900
> 
> 92920	Percutaneous transluminal coronary angioplasty; single major coronary artery or branch	92982
> 
> 92921	Percutaneous transluminal coronary angioplasty; each additional branch of a major coronary artery (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92984
> 
> 92924	Percutaneous transluminal coronary atherectomy, with coronary angioplasty when performed; single major coronary artery or branch	92995
> 
> 92925	Percutaneous transluminal coronary atherectomy, with coronary angioplasty when performed; each additional branch of a major coronary artery (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92996
> 
> 92928	Percutaneous transcatheter placement of intracoronary stent(s), with coronary angioplasty when performed; single major coronary artery or branch	92980
> 
> 92929	Percutaneous transcatheter placement of intracoronary stent(s), with coronary angioplasty when performed; each additional branch of a major coronary artery (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92981
> 
> 92933	Percutaneous transluminal coronary atherectomy, with intracoronary stent, with coronary angioplasty when performed; single major coronary artery or branch	92995, 92980
> 
> 92934	Percutaneous transluminal coronary atherectomy, with intracoronary stent, with coronary angioplasty when performed; each additional branch of a major coronary artery (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92996
> 
> 92937	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of or through coronary artery bypass graft (internal mammary, free arterial, venous), any combination of intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty, including distal protection when performed; single vessel	92995, 92980
> 
> 92938	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of or through coronary artery bypass graft (internal mammary, free arterial, venous), any combination of intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty, including distal protection when performed; each additional branch subtended by the bypass graft (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92981, 92996
> 
> 92941	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of acute total/subtotal occlusion during acute myocardial infarction, coronary artery or coronary artery bypass graft, any combination of intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty, including aspiration thrombectomy when performed, single vessel	92973, 92980 (G0290), 92995, 92982
> 
> 92943	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of chronic total occlusion, coronary artery, coronary artery branch, or coronary artery bypass graft, any combination of intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty; single vessel	92995, 92985, 92980
> 
> 92944	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of chronic total occlusion, coronary artery, coronary artery branch, or coronary artery bypass graft, any combination of intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty; each additional coronary artery, coronary artery branch, or bypass graft (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	92996, 92984, 92981
> 
> 
> C9600	Percutaneous transcatheter placement of drug-eluting intracoronary stent(s), with coronary angioplasty when performed; single major coronary artery or branch	G0290
> 
> C9601	   each additional branch of a major coronary artery	G0291
> 
> C9602	Percutaneous transluminal coronary atherectomy, with drug-eluting intracoronary stent, with coronary angioplasty when performed; single major coronary artery or branch	92995, G0290
> 
> C9603	   each additional branch of a major coronary artery	92995, G0291
> 
> C9604	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of or through coronary artery bypass graft (internal mammary, free arterial, venous), any combination of drug-eluting intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty, including distal protection when performed; single vessel	92995, G0290
> 
> C9605	    each additional branch subtended by the bypass graft	92995, G0291
> 
> C9606	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of acute total/subtotal occlusion during acute myocardial infarction, coronary artery or coronary artery bypass graft, any combination of drug-eluting intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty, including aspiration thrombectomy when performed, single vessel	92973, G0290, 92995, 92982
> 
> C9607	Percutaneous transluminal revascularization of chronic total occlusion, coronary artery, coronary artery branch, or coronary artery bypass graft, any combination of drug-eluting intracoronary stent, atherectomy and angioplasty; single vessel	92995, 92985, G0290
> 
> C9608	  each additional coronary artery, branch or bypass graft	92995, 92985, G0291
> 
> 93653	Comprehensive electrophysiologic evaluation including insertion and repositioning of multiple electrode catheters with induction or attempted induction of an arrhythmia with right atrial pacing and recording, right ventricular pacing and recording, His recording with intracardiac catheter ablation of arrhythmogenic focus; with treatment of supraventricular tachycardia by ablation of fast or slow atrioventricular pathway, accessory atrioventricular connection, cavo-tricuspid isthmus or other single atrial focus or source of atrial re-entry	93620, 93609, 93651
> 
> 93654	Comprehensive electrophysiologic evaluation including insertion and repositioning of multiple electrode catheters with induction or attempted induction of an arrhythmia with right atrial pacing and recording, right ventricular pacing and recording, His recording with intracardiac catheter ablation of arrhythmogenic focus; with treatment of ventricular tachycardia or focus of ventricular ectopy including intracardiac electrophysiologic 3D mapping, when performed, and left ventricular pacing and recording, when performed	93620, 93613, 93622, 93652
> 
> 93655	Intracardiac catheter ablation of a discrete mechanism of arrhythmia which is distinct from the primary ablated mechanism, including repeat diagnostic maneuvers, to treat a spontaneous or induced arrhythmia (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	add-on code for a separate ablation site
> 
> 93656	Comprehensive electrophysiologic evaluation including transseptal catheterizations, insertion and repositioning of multiple electrode catheters with induction or attempted induction of an arrhythmia with atrial recording and pacing, when possible, right ventricular pacing and recording, His bundle recording with intracardiac catheter ablation of arrhythmogenic focus, with treatment of atrial fibrillation by ablation by pulmonary vein isolation	93620, 93609, 93651, 93462
> 
> 93657	Additional linear or focal intracardiac catheter ablation of the left or right atrium for treatment of atrial fibrillation remaining after completion of pulmonary vein isolation (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	add-on code to 93656




Jim,

Just started with cardio coding and what you shared was very helpful. I really appreciate for sharing.

Thank you.

Haidee


----------



## Twixle2002

me too me too... Please send me the crosswalks as well..

Leahs.rao@gmail.com


----------



## shie766

*Crosswalk Request*

Can someone please email the crosswalk data that Jim compiled in this thread to me.  I would really appreciate it.  sherry.shields@medisync.com


----------

